# Collection of Tutorials/Links on Programming



## PrinceHeart (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello to ALL....

I have browsed the search engines so many times trying to find out sites/links which will help me learn programming. And i save lots of links for my own use. Its gone BIG. So am posting it here for others to have a look. 

C/C++
====
C++ Programming Language Tutorials:
*www.cs.wustl.edu/~schmidt/C++/
C Programming:
*www.cprogramming.com/
C++, C, and Assembly Language Tutorials:
*www.kegel.com/academy/tutorials.html
C++ Optimization Techniques:
*www.tantalon.com/pete/cppopt/main.htm
C:
*gd.tuwien.ac.at/languages/c/programming-dmarshall/
C++ tutorial:
*www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/
Cprogramming Tutorials:
*www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html
C++ in 21 Days:
*newdata.box.sk/bx/c/
C/C++ Reference:
*www.cppreference.com/
C++ FAQ-Lite:
*www.parashift.com/c++-faq-lite/
C++ Notes:
*www.fredosaurus.com/notes-cpp/

PHP
===
*www.php.net/
*www.phpfreaks.com/
*www.phpbuilder.com/
*www.codewalkers.com/


Perl
===
Beginning Perl Tutorials:
*www.pageresource.com/cgirec/index2.htm
Great resources and tutorials here:
*www.perlmonks.org


.NET
===
All API:
*www.mentalis.org/apilist/apilist.php
Codeproject:
*www.codeproject.com/
C# Corner:
*www.c-sharpcorner.com/mrsharp.asp
*www.microsoft.com/net
*www.cetus-links.org/oo_dotnet.html
*www.sellsbrothers.com/links/#manlinks
Utilities and libraries:
*www.aisto.com/roeder/dotnet/
Peter Drayton's .NET Goodies:
*www.razorsoft.net/
Don Box & Jason Whittington's- The dm.net COM Moniker
*staff.develop.com/jasonw/clr/readme.htm
.NET samples:
*www.develop.com/
Charles Cook's XML-RPC.Net library:
*www.cookcomputing.com/
CSharp.org:
*www.mastercsharp.com/
*www.dotnetjunkies.com/


SQL
===
*sqlcourse.com/
*www.sqlservercentral.com/
*www.sqljunkies.com/


Pascal
====
*www.taoyue.com/tutorials/pascal/
*www.techtutorials.info/pascal.html


Visual Basic
======= 
*www.a1vbcode.com/
*www.vbtutor.net/vbtutor.html
*robinmckay.topcities.com/visualbasic.html
*www.freevbcode.com/
*www.vbaccelerator.com/home/index.asp


WWW Related
========
HTML & Javascript Tutorial:
*www.hjones.freeuk.com/designarena.htm
W3 Schools Web Tutorial:
*www.w3schools.com/
Internet.com's Developer's Channel:
*www.internet.com/sections/webdev.html
A good tutorial site for flash (video tutorials):
*www.learnflash.com
Planet Source Code:
*planetsourcecode.com/


Java/JSP
=====
*www.netbeans.org/kb/articles/learn-java.htmll
*java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/index.html
*www.jspin.com/
*javaalmanac.com/egs/
*venus.cs.depaul.edu/Java/index.html
*www.mindview.net/Books/TIJ/
*venus.cs.depaul.edu/Java/index.html 

ASP
===
*www.asp.net/
*www.asp101.com/
*www.learnasp.com/learnasp/
*www.aspin.com/
*www.haneng.com/FunctionSearch.asp


Windows API Programming
==============
theForger's Win32 API Tutorial:
*www.winprog.net/tutorial/
FoosYerDoos:
*www.foosyerdoos.fsnet.co.uk/
Sunlight:
*www.sunlightd.com/default2.htm
FunctionX:
*www.functionx.com/win32/
Reliable Software:
*www.relisoft.com/Win32/
Catch22 Productions:
*www.catch22.net/
From the ground up:
*ftgu.thejefffiles.com/tutorials.php
Fallout Software:
*www.falloutsoftware.com/programming.php4
A few Win32 articles:
*www.rpi.edu/~pudeyo/articles/
Al's Win32 Programming Tutorials:
*members.net-tech.com.au/alaneb/win32_intro.html
MSDN Windows API Reference:
*msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/winprog/winprog/windows_api_reference.asp


C++ Network Programming
===============
What is a Socket?:
*whatis.techtarget.com/definition/0,,sid9_gci213021,00.html
Beej's Guide to Network Programming Using Internet Sockets:
*www.ecst.csuchico.edu/~beej/guide/net/
Unix Socket FAQ:
*www.developerweb.net/sock-faq/
TCP/IP FAQ:
*www.faqs.org/faqs/internet/tcp-ip/tcp-ip-faq/
Winsock Programmers FAQ:
*tangentsoft.net/wskfaq/
TCP/IP Resource List:
*www.private.org.il/tcpip_rl.html
Sockets.com:
*www.sockets.com/
SockAddr.com:
*www.sockaddr.com/
learntosubnet.com:
*www.learntosubnet.com/
Madwizard.org:
*www.madwizard.org/
Johnnie's Winsock Tutorial:
*www.hal-pc.org/~johnnie2/winsock.html
Reading Data From a Socket:
*faq.cprogramming.com/cgi-bin/smartfaq.cgi?answer=1108255660&id=1044780608

DirectX/Game Programming 
===============
OpenGL Tutorials:
*www.opengl.org/
Game Tutorials:
*www.gametutorials.com/
The OpenGL Reference Manual:
*www.opengl.org/documentation/

WebServer 
========
*www.apachefreaks.com/
*www.mysqlfreaks.com/ 


Some other useful/not-so useful links
====================================
Language reference, with many links about compilers, docs, resources, etc: 
*www.isi.edu/~iko/pl/hw3_cpp.html
10min-tips: 
*gethelp.devx.com/techtips/cpp_pro/10min/10min0200.asp
Useful search engine! It searches in the source code of many open-source projects, in many languages:
*www.koders.com/
Docs for linux-programming: 
*library.n0i.net/linux-unix/programming/
Code snippets: 
*code.dreamincode.net/browse.php?cid=2
How To Write Unmaintainable Code 
*www.strauss.za.com/sla/code_std.html
Infrequently Asked Questions in comp.lang.c: 
*www.plethora.net/~seebs/faqs/c-iaq.html
The seebs C page: 
*www.plethora.net/~seebs/c/
Critticall Home page: 
*www.critticall.com/
Linux Kernel Dev.:
*www.faqs.org/docs/kernel/index.html
Table of Contents for STL: 
*www.sgi.com/tech/stl/table_of_contents.html
Optimizing C and C++ Code: 
*www.eventhelix.com/RealtimeMantra/Basics/OptimizingCAndCPPCode.htm

General Reference
========== 
Bloodshed Software, Library and Other Resources:
*bloodshed.net/index.html
Expert Exchange:
*experts-exchange.com/
MSDN Library:
*msdn.microsoft.com/
Planet SourceCode:
*planetsourcecode.com/
HotScripts:
*www.hotscripts.com/
Developer Fusion:
*www.developerfusion.co.uk/
Just Phuk It Programming Tutorial:
*www.justphukit.com/
Programmer's Heaven:
*programmersheaven.com/
CGI Tutorial:
*www.expertwebinstalls.com/cgi_tutorial/
Visualbuilder:
*visualbuilder.com/
UNIX Bourne Shell Programming Tutorial:
*steve-parker.org/sh/sh.shtml
Bash:
*www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
A Technical Introduction to XML:
*www.xml.com/pub/a/98/10/guide0.html
Dev Centrals:
*devcentral.iticentral.com/
Programming Tutorials:
*www.programmingtutorials.com/
Only4Gurus:
*www.only4gurus.com/v2/index.asp
UML Tutorial:
*uml.tutorials.trireme.com/
Free Computer Reference Tutorial:
*www.techtutorials.net/
DevX:
*www.devx.com/
STL Performance Numbers:
*www.tantalon.com/pete/cppopt/appendix.htm#AppendixA
3D Engine Programming Optimization:
*www.devmaster.net/articles/speed-up/
Free Programming Resources:
*www.freeprogrammingresources.com/
MemeCode Programming Related Links:
*www.memecode.com/links.php
JMNet Design:
*www.jmnetdesign.com/
xml:
*www.zvon.org/
Koders:
*koders.com/
Whitespace:
*compsoc.dur.ac.uk/whitespace/examples.php
CodeGuru
*www.codeguru.com
15 Seconds:
*www.15seconds.com/
FTPOnline:
*www.ftponline.com/
Angry Coder:
*www.angrycoder.com/
4 Guys From Rolla:
*www.4guysfromrolla.com/
Wintellect:
*www.wintellect.com/
Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs:
*mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/



All these links are active at the time of posting. I have manually checked all these above links myself. I have checked these links twice for duplicate posts, but if there is any duplicate links, sorry about that. Hope these links will help everyone.



User added Links:
==============
Programmers Heaven:Source codes for almost all Program languages and platforms:
*www.programmersheaven.com/ (added by redhat)

Beginning Perl by Simon Cozens
*learn.perl.org/library/beginning_perl/ (added by friend)


Peace


----------



## speedrider_200 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

Thanks princeheart man, i have got such a great help from your links. specially in VB and VB.Net. thanks dude, Keep up the good work.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

Glad to know the links helped u speedrider. Posted the above links 8 days ago. I was thinking, if my links were broken. So i checked it all again. But now im happy.

cheerz


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

quite good post.....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

thx man...


----------



## rohan (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

thanks a lot d00d...


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

Do u guys think i don't know what ur doing ? 

And .. much appreciated for the thanks. I just started learning C. So whatever i searched and whatever i found, I kept the url in my notepad for later use. Thought it would be good for all users here to have a look and try what they need, so that they don't have to look for it in search sites for a long long time.

If anyone want to increase this list, private msg me with some more helpful links and i will update my above post. Hope this list will help lots.

cheerz


----------



## redhat (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

Thanks for the cool tutorial. even www.programmersheaven.com is a good site for those who want source codes. It contains almost all the languages and platforms mentioned here. just try it. Its got a huge collection.


----------



## kisorgovinda (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

Thanks princeheart! Very good post.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you very much.

I have added a rep. point. That was really helpful. I have been searching good C tut for ages.

Aditya


----------



## knight17 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

Studying programming from web is difficult for me but it is enough for a quick reference I try to use ebooks..You can get virtually any book that was published on programming from the net..but not always legally.
So try getting some books too..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

well i first get a good programming book , when i get the hang of it then i use the net for all additional reference .


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

thanx man i was looking for c c++  tuts


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

thanks a lot dude...
BTW: It surely qualifies as a Sticky...


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

Dunno if this thread should be sticky or not - depends on the users and mods of this forum.

If anyone want to add their own findings which is not in my list - do write it here or private msg me and i will add it to my 1st post on top of this thread.

peace


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

yeah...........if there r serious programmers in here....then mods can consider this sticky.........


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

kool info


----------



## Venom (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: ** BIG Collection/Tutorial Links on Programming ***

Additional Python refrences may be helpful too.


----------

